# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Problem ne lidhjem me vpn

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje.

Kam problem ne lidhje me vpn jashte zyres.

Ne zyre kam mikrotik dhe te PPP ndjek procedurat per krijimin e vpn account.
Nese lidhem brenda zyres, connection funksionon ok.
Nese dal jashte zyre, lidhja nuk funksionon.

Me nxjerr Error 800: The remote connection was not made because the attempted VPN tunnels failed. The VPN server might be unreachable.

Ndonje zgjidhje, flm!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kjo varet nga shume gjera. 

1 VPN bind ne adresen e gabuar. Pra ti mund ta kesh caktuar VPN te bind vetem ne ip internale lokale jo ip e jashtme
2 Firewall bllokon protokollin e VPN nga kerkesat e jashtme
3 Porta e VPN edhe VPN authentication mund te jene te bllokuara ose nuk arijne destinacjonin e VPN server
4 ISP jote bllokon portat e VPN ose bllokon komplet IPSec protocoll per authentikim


Jep nje dump te microtic ose me shume detaje si e ke konfiguruar VPN


Ardi

----------


## The Pathfinder

Ky eshte konfigurimi.
IP eshte Albtelecom: 79.106.8.XX IP - Statike.
Eshte kjo IP qe une vendos te Hostname.

Ai e gjen username dhe password...por nuk lidhet!
Portat ne zyre jane te hapura, te gjitha!

Ta kete fajin ISP ime?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me jep screen shots te interface, ppp profile, ppp secret edhe per ppp nat pool

----------


## The Pathfinder

Nuk kam IP Pool per VPN pasi i kam percaktuar IP statike VPN nese une marr, sic mund ta shohesh nga konfigurimi ne fotot e mesiperme.

----------


## The Pathfinder

Kete port checker e bej ne zyre dhe me funksionon port forwarding.
Por edhe ne zyre me del i njejti error 800: ...
Nese e bej nga shtepia, port forwarding nuk me behet.

Duhet ta bej edhe ne shtepi?
Po ku do ishte lezeti i VPN nese une nuk do logohesha dot nga nje kafe publike?

----------


## The Pathfinder

Ja edhe errori ne zyre:

----------

